# Red Arrows in Mid-Air Crash



## rochie (Mar 23, 2010)

from BBC website.

A Red Arrows pilot has been taken to hospital after a mid-air crash between two planes during a training exercise in Crete.

The pilot ejected from the aircraft following the collision over Hellenic Air Force Base in Kastelli during a pre-season exercise. 

A Foreign Office spokeswoman confirmed the pilot had been taken to hospital. 

Another member of the RAF aerobatic team, based at RAF Scampton in Lincolnshire, landed safely. 

The RAF said an investigation into the cause of the crash would be carried out. 

A spokesman said: "We can confirm that an incident has occurred involving the Red Arrows whilst undertaking pre-season training at Hellenic Air Force Base Kastelli in Crete. 

"A service inquiry will be convened to identify the cause of the crash." 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lincolnshire/8583263.stm

hope the guy is not to badly injured


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2010)

Not good. I hope the pilot is okay.


----------



## Glider (Mar 23, 2010)

Accidents happen. We almost had an accident with the Red Arrows when gliding at the Long Mynd in Shropshire about four years ago. A Glider had just been launched on the winch and two of the Red Arrows went past very low either side of the Glider that was still on the wire. They each must have missed the wire by around 100ft.
The CFI went absolutely nuts, but if they can make mistakes, anyone can.


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 23, 2010)

here's a pic of the damage to one of the aircraft


----------



## badbear (Mar 23, 2010)

Ouch i bet that hurt !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2010)

One lucky pilot at least. Hope the guy who ejected is OK, and it's 'just' ejection-related injury.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2010)

Pilot is OK from what I read. Dislocated arm and "minor" abrasions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, this could have been much worse. Thank god they are both okay apart from some injuries. Accidents can happen, and this kind of flying can be very dangerous.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope the injured pilot has a speedy recovery.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2010)

I think its part of the job description but it shows how one little mistake can ruin a day. Hope alls well


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 23, 2010)

Risky business. Hoping the pilot makes a full recovery.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2010)

Very lucky. Hope the pilot is back in the air quick!


----------



## imalko (Mar 23, 2010)

A mid-air collision is a nightmare of every pilot I assume. Good thing no lives were lost in the accident. Hope both pilots will be in the air again soon.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

Great to hear that it was only minor injuries.
Hope the pilot is in the air again soon.
(In a plane and not his chute.  )


Wheels


----------

